# Rocketdyne F-1 Engine



## jcdeboever

Massive...

1. There were 5 of these bad boys to shoot the moon. Amazing









2. Me laying down under the thrust chamber inner wall, holy crap it's huge. I had to lay the camera down and prop it and wasn't able to get the shot I wanted but this was good enough I suppose.




3.


 

4.


----------



## otherprof

jcdeboever said:


> Massive...
> 
> 1. There were 5 of these bad boys to shoot the moon. Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130961
> 
> 2. Me laying down under the thrust chamber inner wall, holy crap it's huge. I had to lay the camera down and prop it and wasn't able to get the shot I wanted but this was good enough I suppose.
> View attachment 130962
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 130963
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 130964


Nice! I have the Moonwatch and a Fisher Space Pen but NASA never called . . .; BTW, I was showing the Fisher pen to one of my Russian students, years ago, and bragging about how it could write in zero gravity. He looked at me and said, "The Russians just used pencils."


----------



## jcdeboever

otherprof said:


> Nice! I have the Moonwatch and a Fisher Space Pen but NASA never called . . .; BTW, I was showing the Fisher pen to one of my Russian students, years ago, and bragging about how it could write in zero gravity. He looked at me and said, "The Russians just used pencils."


And the rest is history...lol


----------



## KmH

Nice shots.

The first stage of the Saturn V (S-1C) used 5 F-1 engines.
The Saturn V needed 2 more stages to reach earth orbit.

There is piping in the exhaust nozzle that the very cold liquid propellant was pumped through, before being burned, to keep the exhaust nozzle from melting.

Each second, a single F-1 burned 5,683 pounds of propellant - RP-1 (highly refined kerosene) and LOX (liquid oxygen). The S-1C, fully fueled at launch, had a total weight of 5,100,000 pounds. The vast majority of that weight was the propellant.
Equally amazing were the turbo-pumps used to deliver 2.5 tons of fuel per second to the engines.

The second stage (S-II) had one J-2  engine.

The 3rd stage (S-IVB-500) also had a single J-2 engine but that J-2 was re-startable. The 3rd stage engine did a 2.5 minute burn to put the spacecraft in an earth parking orbit.
It was later re-started for the trans-lunar injection (TLI) burn (about 6 minutes). Two liquid-fueled Auxiliary Propulsion System (APS) units mounted at the aft end of the S-IVB were used for attitude control during the parking orbit and the TLI burn. The two APSs were also used as ullage engines.


----------



## jcdeboever

KmH said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> The first stage of the Saturn 5 used 5 F-1 engines.
> The Saturn 5 needed 2 more stages to reach earth orbit.
> 
> There is piping in the exhaust nozzle that the very cold liquid propellant was pumped through, before being burned, to keep the exhaust nozzle from melting.
> 
> The second stage (S-II) had one J-2  engine.
> 
> The 3rd stage (S-IVB-500) also had a single J-2 engine but that J-2 was re-startable. The 3rd stage engine did a 2.5 minute burn to put the spacecraft in an earth parking orbit.
> It was later re-started for the trans-lunar injection (TLI) burn (about 6 minutes). Two liquid-fueled Auxiliary Propulsion System (APS) units mounted at the aft end of the S-IVB were used for attitude control during the parking orbit and the TLI burn. The two APSs were also used as ullage engines.


Thanks KmH


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> ...........The Saturn 5 needed 2 more stages to reach earth orbit.
> ............



It only needed two.  The third state was needed for TransLunar Injection.

The 1B, which launched Apollo 7  (one of the 2 Apollo missions that stayed in earth orbit), only had 2 stages.  They used the same launch facilities as the SV, but the stack was set on a 'milkstool' to compensate for the loss of height.


----------



## KmH

Yep, the 2 stage rocket was a Saturn 1B, and didn't need the Saturn V 3rd stage that had the re-startable J-2 engine.
Instead the 1B used a S-IVB-200 stage, w/no J-2 re-start capability for it's 2nd stage.
There were three unmanned Saturn 1B launches (AS-201, AS-203, and AS-202) in 1966.
Apollos 5 & 7 used the Saturn 1B configuration. Both launched in 1968.


----------



## Gary A.

Nice, nice images and yes impressive.  When I was having coffee waiting for the landing of the first Space Shuttle, I noticed people walking around in jackets which had a label reading "Rockwell" then under Rockwell "Space Division".  And I'm thinking, a company with a space division ... most nations of the world don't have a space division.

(BTW- I've been inside a working Space Shuttle. Unfortunately, not while it was working.)


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Nice, nice images and yes impressive.  When I was having coffee waiting for the landing of the first Space Shuttle, I noticed people walking around in jackets which had a label reading "Rockwell" then under Rockwell "Space Division".  And I'm thinking, a company with a space division ... most nations of the world don't have a space division.
> 
> (BTW- I've been inside a working Space Shuttle. Unfortunately, not while it was working.)


Thanks bud. First time ever using that SX60HS on a tripod. The images are pretty darn nice on this small sensor camera. It loves the tripod, remote, stabilization off, and manual mode. The only way it's practical for manual mode is on a tripod. It seems it looses the EC while in manual because you have to use that button for adjusting apeture. I did pop off a few, crystal clear shots in some dark areas. This camera is a little gem when you use it correctly.


----------



## tirediron

Can you imagine the cool factor if you put that F-1 engine in an F1 car?


----------



## Gary A.

One of my early photo classes the professor stated that the best way to take a photograph is from a tripod.  The more you stabilize the camera the better off you are.  Yeah, there is a law of diminishing returns with higher shutter speeds and such ... but essentially it is a photographic truth.


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> Can you imagine the cool factor if you put that F-1 engine in an F1 car?


These things, these engines that are monstrous in size and output, are all custom built, mostly hand made and assembled.


----------



## crimbfighter

KmH said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> The first stage of the Saturn V (S-1C) used 5 F-1 engines.
> The Saturn V needed 2 more stages to reach earth orbit.
> 
> There is piping in the exhaust nozzle that the very cold liquid propellant was pumped through, before being burned, to keep the exhaust nozzle from melting.
> 
> Each second, a single F-1 burned 5,683 pounds of propellant - RP-1 (highly refined kerosene) and LOX (liquid oxygen). The S-1C, fully fueled at launch, had a total weight of 5,100,000 pounds. The vast majority of that weight was the propellant.
> Equally amazing were the turbo-pumps used to deliver 2.5 tons of fuel per second to the engines.
> 
> The second stage (S-II) had one J-2  engine.
> 
> The 3rd stage (S-IVB-500) also had a single J-2 engine but that J-2 was re-startable. The 3rd stage engine did a 2.5 minute burn to put the spacecraft in an earth parking orbit.
> It was later re-started for the trans-lunar injection (TLI) burn (about 6 minutes). Two liquid-fueled Auxiliary Propulsion System (APS) units mounted at the aft end of the S-IVB were used for attitude control during the parking orbit and the TLI burn. The two APSs were also used as ullage engines.



All designed by engineers mostly in their twenties.. I can't imagine a group of twenty somethings engineering their way out of a paper bag today...


----------



## 480sparky

crimbfighter said:


> All designed by engineers mostly in their twenties.. ......



Using............ slide rules................


----------



## jcdeboever

French curves...


----------



## Gary A.

I like French Curves.


----------



## snowbear

otherprof said:


> I was showing the Fisher pen to one of my Russian students, years ago, and bragging about how it could write in zero gravity. He looked at me and said, "The Russians just used pencils."


No development; probably the reason they got there first.


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Can you imagine the cool factor if you put that F-1 engine in an F1 car?


Or a tractor - probably outpull everything


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> I like French Curves.


and Irish curves, and Swedish curves, and . . .


----------



## KmH

JATO - Wikipedia

When I was in high school & college (1966 to 1973), social inept and shy guys that wore their slide rule in a holster hanging from their belt were called geeks.
Socially apt, outgoing, and devastatingly handsome guys that wore their slide rule in a holster hanging from their belts were still called geeks.


----------



## Streets

Yep, the Post Versa-log was my constant companion when working on the Apollo Mission Simulator while with Link- General Precision Inc.  I was 32 years old at the time.


----------



## crimbfighter

crimbfighter said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots.
> 
> The first stage of the Saturn V (S-1C) used 5 F-1 engines.
> The Saturn V needed 2 more stages to reach earth orbit.
> 
> There is piping in the exhaust nozzle that the very cold liquid propellant was pumped through, before being burned, to keep the exhaust nozzle from melting.
> 
> Each second, a single F-1 burned 5,683 pounds of propellant - RP-1 (highly refined kerosene) and LOX (liquid oxygen). The S-1C, fully fueled at launch, had a total weight of 5,100,000 pounds. The vast majority of that weight was the propellant.
> Equally amazing were the turbo-pumps used to deliver 2.5 tons of fuel per second to the engines.
> 
> The second stage (S-II) had one J-2  engine.
> 
> The 3rd stage (S-IVB-500) also had a single J-2 engine but that J-2 was re-startable. The 3rd stage engine did a 2.5 minute burn to put the spacecraft in an earth parking orbit.
> It was later re-started for the trans-lunar injection (TLI) burn (about 6 minutes). Two liquid-fueled Auxiliary Propulsion System (APS) units mounted at the aft end of the S-IVB were used for attitude control during the parking orbit and the TLI burn. The two APSs were also used as ullage engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All designed by engineers mostly in their twenties.. I can't imagine a group of twenty somethings engineering their way out of a paper bag today...
Click to expand...


Ok, after watching this video, I have to come back to this thread and eat my words... Watching the video I think the mean age of the folk involved must be 28...


----------

